# مساعدة في تصميم كراج طابقي



## paco de lucia (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم اخوااني جميعا






اخدنا مشروع كراج طابقي للسيارات يتسع ل 200 سيارة تقريبا بدون قبو
ويكون متوفر فيه الحمامات اللازمة ومغسلة للسيارات مع قسم لإدارة الكراج ومشالح العمال
والارض شكلها مستطيل 60 *36
وبصراحة انا مو عارف كيف أبدأ .. فياريت اصحاب الخبرة تفيدوني بنصائح معينة مثل حركة السيارات واسلوب التصميم .. واذا كان في نماذج جاهزة توضح كيفية ركن السيارات ,, وكم العدد المناسب للسيارات في كل طابق.. ولكم جزيييل الشكر ويعطيكم العافية*​


----------



## حسن مشهور (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم
يمكنك تنزيل (Time-Saver Standards) من هذا الموقع .
كما يمكنك البحث هنا في الملتقى عن (Neufert Architects Data) .
عليك أيضاً رفع موقع الأرض ، والشوارع المحيطة به ، لنتمكن من مساعدتك .
وبالتوفيق

وجدت لك أيضاً هذا الموقع .. أرجو لك الفائدة .


----------



## raafat_dh2 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اولا يا صديقي . عليك مراعات كيفية المرور من طابق الى اخر بواسطة الممرات (الكوع باللهجة اللبنانية)يجب ان يكون الكوع برببع دائرةrayon 6 meter ,و ارتفاع السقف 2.70 متر ويجب على كل سيارة لكي تخرج من الكراج المخصص لها ان يكون ورائها 6 متر اما بالنسبة لمراقبة حركة المرور بكل طابق يجب وضع كاميرات مراقبة. هذا بالنبة لحركة سير السيارات داخل الكراج. انشالله افيدك بشيئ اخر عند الحاجة الله يوفققك


----------



## paco de lucia (3 يناير 2011)

أخي حسن بتشكرك كتير وهلأ برفع صورة الموقع .. من خلال بحثي تبين اني لازم اوضع كافة الخدمات الادارية
والمغسلة بالدور الأرضي مع المواقف الخاصة بها ,, وأخصص رامبات الصعود والنزول
وعندي استفسار بخصوص شكل الموقع.. ما هي افضل نوع للرامبات اللتي تناسب شكل ارض الموقع ؟؟

اخي رأفت بالنسبة للأرض ما اظن انها تناسب هاد النوع من الرامبات او انت تقصد غير طريقة انا ما فهمتها يمكن ؟





اضغطوا عالصورة للتكبير

وبتشكركم من كل قلبي لمساعدتي ولله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## paco de lucia (3 يناير 2011)

هذه الصورة بحجما الطبيعي


----------



## حسن مشهور (7 يناير 2011)

الأخ الكريم
أرفق فكرة لمواقف سيارات متعددة الطوابق .. أرجو أن تفيدك في بحثك .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## paco de lucia (7 يناير 2011)

اتشكرك من كل قلبي اخي حسن اصبحت الفكرة عندي شبه مكتملة
جزاك الله كل الخييير


----------



## paco de lucia (7 يناير 2011)

اخي حسن عندي استفسار بخصوص الرامبات الموجودة بالصورة ما فهمت كيف طريقة عملها يعني اللي يطلع للطابق العلوي كيف يستطيع النزول ؟ واسف ازا اطلت عليك


----------



## حسن مشهور (8 يناير 2011)

الأخ الكريم
أرفق لك إسكتش يوضح طريقة عمل الرامب


----------



## paco de lucia (9 يناير 2011)

توضحت الفكرة أخي
جزااااك الله كل الخييييييير ويوفقك بحياتك


----------

